# All of you Nw15/Nw20 ladies... Natural MSF... What shade??



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jan 20, 2008)

Not anywhere near a MAC store. My husband got stationed in Germany. I am MAC deprived for our country!!! lol. Anyway, trying to purchase online and no one is available for a live chat. Anyway, I am thinking Light, Light Medium or Medium... What do you guys use?? My coloring goes from NW15 and NW20 depending on time of year and foundation type.


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 20, 2008)

im nw20 and i own light and i love it!! when the n collection comes out in the uk im going to get light medium as well. hope this helps


----------



## revinn (Jan 20, 2008)

Light all the way.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 20, 2008)

Light would work. But I'm trying out the new Light Medium--seems to work for me too! I'm NW15 and just use it to seal in my foundation


----------



## KTB (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm an NW20 and right now I'm using Light but am going to try Light Medium once I get through this one, since I find it a tad bit light. I have Medium for the summer so will try something similar to that again this coming summer.


----------



## iluvmac (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm NW20 and I use Medium!


----------



## girlstar (Jan 21, 2008)

I am not an n*-anything.. I used to use nc15 in studio fix and it's too dark, then I tried nw20 in the satinfinish and it's also too dark. The light MSF is PERFECT for me.


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm between a NW15 and NW20 (N4 in Studio Fix powder foundation) and find Light a little too light (ghostly/ashy looking) and Medium is slightly too dark. I'm really happy there is an "in between" shade now in Light Medium, so I'm anxious to try that one out


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 21, 2008)

I am a total NW20 (matches me perfectly) and I say Medium!!  Med. is actually pretty light to me in the MSF's.  
Light works when I go a tad paler in the winter but I am still def in the Medium category right now for some reason with both MSF and blot powder.  So if you're closer to NW15, go for light.
Sorry for the lengthy explanation, but that's just me 

*ETA* Oh! I must have missed there is a light medium now?!! woot!


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Jan 22, 2008)

NW20.  Light medium.


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 22, 2008)

I say Light, that's what I wore and matched me perfectly.


----------



## Inkerbelle (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm an NW15 and I use light


----------



## seabird (Jan 22, 2008)

NC15 and i use light.


----------



## greentwig (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you for asking this Question & *Thank You Girls for Answering*!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll have to try this next time I go in.


----------

